# Peacocking :)



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Figure this is a semi brag. I apologies if it's in the wrong area. 
So I like taking my boy out on walks on crowded side walks with many many distractions to proof his leash and social skills. So today we did a lot of walking in a upscale shopping area after playing at the park across the street.
Easton was doing really well, no pulling leash in my left hand and him walking in pace with me, coming to an auto sit at each stop. So I noticed a few things start to happen,
One, people just kinda get out of your way when your with a male GSD. Then people would just start talking saying to me wow, what a stunning dog you have. Is that a police dog?? He is so well behaved, and other shepherds they have seen are nasty and or unruly.
I would say thank you, and he is from a working line, that I just train and socialize him. So seemed like every few people I would pass, they would stop me and comment on how nice and gorgeous he was. Now you know I became a really proud daddy at that point, but so thing I noticed also happened....
After the first awwww how beautiful you are, Easton really started to change his walk... It was if staying alive was playing in the background.. And he was in a leather jacket and said.. I feel like strutting lol. He really began to walk really proud and I. No other word... Peacock lol... Is swore, he knew people were talking about him, and he was like... Yeah, that's right, I'm a stud man and put on a show.. Not to mention he did amazing with ignoring all distractions from crowded around him at cross walks, sirens going off, strollers and kids yelling. He was calm and cool...
I was sooo proud of him, because it was great that he for one really enjoyed it, but also, that the work that we both put in to OUR training has really started to shine.
Sorry if this is not a good brag story, but just wanted to share and ask if anyone's else notice their boys or girls enjoying the spot light?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Lmao, when apache snaps to she does a very confident walk as well. Dont go by others low standards though, keep training him.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I definitely will.its fun for both of us. Plus I just love that look in his eyes when he knows he is showing off understanding what I'm asking him to do. As well as the more we work, I also LEARN from him and it allows me to understand his feelings and needs.
I get a kick out of him figuring things out and showing his own personality.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

when your dog is doing what you say about them it's not bragging.
i think a dog knows when they're being talked about. i also think
when a few people passing comment on how well behaved they
are or want to pet them the dog senses something good and that
might make them put "a little pep in the step". you should each
your dog "other side". when someone is approaching you you "say
other side" and your dog switches sides so now he's not next to the
person passing. "other side" serves a purpose but it's also a great show 
off move.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Good dog! Eko always knows when people are talking about him, he gets very excited


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

So the switch side move, are you putting leash on your right side? When I walk Easton I. Crowds he is always on my left side, not in front. Also he will either be on the outside closest to street, and people pass on my side or he will be on the wall side depending which direction we are walking. Though he is always on my left and I always act as the buffer between people. 
Though at corners people stand around him, I can't tell people to back off, as it's my job to have him social.
Though the switch sides move would be a nice move to work on via command as it could be a nice foundation. Did you teach with markers for that move?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Too funny!!! Sounds like he is a good boy.


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I have to say yes he is. He is at that 12 month old stage and you know how that is, but I can't complain. He now likes to nudge me with his snout, or sit in front of me and keep tapping me with his front paw to play lol. The best is he likes to rub his whole head under my chin and get on my lap then roll over on his back when I'm on the couch. He tries to be genial but he is just a bruit and has these heavy legs and head. Lol Males so needy and stubborn at the same time, you just gotta laugh


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Sounds like a cool boy Jasira, my 2 year old female, wants to know if he has an e-mail address.


----------

